# Ebay: Its not ALL ripoffs and idiots.



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are a few of my recent wins I wanted to brag about and rub in---er uh ummm.....share with you guys. I dont think I got any truly smokin deals, but definitely on the good side of fair. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220499828662 
This car isnt hard to find, but they seem to be hard to win. IMHO, its easily the best looking version of the mold and Ive tried to get one at least a dozen times, always got outbid. The body was flawless, at least a C9.5 The seller described it very well-- if you read the ad he fully advertised exactly what the car was. Those super G+ chassis with the orange magnets/gears are worth more than this by themselves, even with the cracked pinion gear! Even better, the chassis had no more than a lap or two on it. A new pinion, fresh rear tires and some oil and this baby hauls. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170401993879
Again, not exactly a rare car but the medium blue with red windows Nomad doesnt need to be fancy since the thing just 'pops'. Ive tried for one of these about as many times as the Greenwood corvette above and managed to strike it lucky. The body had no flaws other than minor chrome wear and the front (smooth) part of the roof was a little dull with some minor 'flipover' scuffs. I rubbed it with CD scratch remover for like 20 seconds and it shines like new. The chassis cleaned up and ran great, just like he said but I swapped in a non-mag since I figured that the handling matched the style of car a little better. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170401376424
I got this just for the Gulf Porsche. For some reason those seem to sell for more than what Im willing to pay. Havent gotten it yet, so between the vague description and pics I dont know if my gamble will pay off but I figure if the chassis are both good, then I still did ok. The window post is bent on the Cuda, but I can prolly ReBay it and recoup at least half my costs. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290367163425
All I wanted was the Firebird --another 'best looking version of' which Ive been chasing for a while. As a bonus, it even looks like its got the stocker wheels. The roadrunner and javelin bodies will be junk, but the datsun and chevelle will ReBay just nicely, even without the grilles. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260503904096
Couldnt resist this one! Usually one-off customs are something I avoid buying on ebay since its a mixed bag, but Ive dealt with this seller before with no issue. I scored a one off full chrome Tyco Jeep a few years back and it may have even come from him. The tyco was a nice piece, so Im confident about this one too.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, you did get some good deals. Love the Nomad... and I never saw a Jav like that chrome, yellow and black one... is that a custom?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think in reality MOST people are decent buyers/sellers on ebay, occasionally you get a turd or something you thought was a little better then expected, but again Most of the time it's cool.
It's the ebay/paypal greed that I don't like, they should cater a little more to the $15.00 and under sellers, because after all the fees, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

NICE finds!!!! Congrats.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> I think in reality MOST people are decent buyers/sellers on ebay, occasionally you get a turd or something you thought was a little better then expected, but again Most of the time it's cool.
> It's the ebay/paypal greed that I don't like, they should cater a little more to the $15.00 and under sellers, because after all the fees, it just isn't worth it.


Nice cars!
I agree Ed, but they don't want those low profit sellers anyway. I'm sure in their opinion they would rather you didnt waste their time...
Sorry to hi-jack the thread .


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

VJ--its definitely a custom, and a poorly done one based on the pics.

And you guys are right about the $15 and under crowd. Slots are unpredictable, sometimes I sell a fairly common tyco 440 for $20+ on there, and then a fairly tough to find AFX goes for my opening bid of $5.99. No rhyme or reason to it. But if you look on the Bay, there are a LOT of smaller items that'll sell for under $15 so it seems that theyd definitely want to cater to us and make it up in the volume. I mean really, they cant have much overhead since all theyre doing is posting something online.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Although all good deals, I think the #4 was definitely the pick of the litter!!
You haven't eBayed that #29 Chevelle yet have you?

Here's some stuff I got a decent deal on recently...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0671654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...941464&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1032wt_683

I thought I had bought more stuff recently, but it's been a while.
Man, this year has flown by.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> It's the ebay/paypal greed that I don't like


It's a business. Businesses exist to make money for their owners and shareholders. Don't like 'em, don't use 'em. But they have every right to make money and run their business as they see fit. They don't tell you how to run your business or set expectations on how much they think you should be making from your endeavors.

E-Bay is no different than anything else. The squeaky wheels make the most noise. Millions of people reap the benefits of E-bay every single day. That's why they are so successful.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That lot hasnt even arrived yet, Rich. But if you want that Chevelle, Ill get to you once it shows up and I can clean it up and see what Im dealing with. Id much rather sell here than on the 'bay.

AFX2, being the capitalist dog that I am, I gotta mostly agree. But I will say that Ebay's fees have gotten out of line in the past few years. I mean its their show, they can run it how they want to. I just wish there was another auction site had the slothead traffic. A serious competitor would get this in line, but so far the few other auction sites Ive seen havent impressed me.

Also the gulf porsche and funny cuda came in today. The porsche body is pristine except for the tip of the wing on one side is slightly bent. The cuda's window posts are bent and cracked, but nothing is missing. Prolly a minor fix for a goo wizard like Bill. Both chassis are in dire need of a cleaning and oiling but when I touched em to a 9 volt, they responded eagerly. The bulb in the flamethrower even lit up. Once I clean and oil them, they should fly. Theyre even non magnatractions, which is awesome.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The fact that nobody can deliver a viable alternative to e-bay is not e-bay's fault. Craigs list is probably the closest but not quite there. Anyone is free to try. Until competition arrives, they get to call the shots. To the victor go the spoils as longs as the free market economy prevails. Considering the alternatives I think it is a pretty good deal. Without e-bay how would you know that some guy 500 miles away has something you want? Drive there? Write a letter? I've driven 8 hours round trip to slot car shows. I'll bet I ate more than a few paypal surcharges on that trip.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey, I agree AFX2. At least 80% of my collection is ebay scores and between cost effectiveness and selection it cant be beat. But I still say if they could make a profit at the lower fees, why raise them? That just p!sses people off.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I just did a quick check on fees. I'll be paying over 11.65 percent between ebay and paypal. What a racket! John Gotti would have loved it!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i sell on ebay all the time, and the fees for slot cars under toys and hobby is 12.35% with an additional 3.2% for paypal. that is really rediculous. along with the .35 listing fees. so if you have a 100.00 transaction ebay gets 15.00 or more for just letting us sell on there. now maybe all can see why we dont like ebay, you cant sell cars for 7.00 or 8.00 and come out in the black. we have to adjust our prices in order to make a buck.???? just my 2 cents worth.

Richard,
wheelz63


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

If I didn't need a PayPal account, I'd still buy items on Ebay. That's the only gripe I have. Since Ebay pulled that trick, Ebay lost my business.

Just because it's legal for Ebay to require PayPal accounts for all transactions, DOES NOT MAKE IT RIGHT OR FAIR! 

I've heard to many horror stories with PayPal. No Thanks.

Randy.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> If I didn't need a PayPal account, I'd still buy items on Ebay. That's the only gripe I have. Since Ebay pulled that trick, Ebay lost my business.
> 
> Just because it's legal for Ebay to require PayPal accounts for all transactions, DOES NOT MAKE IT RIGHT OR FAIR!
> 
> ...


Randy,

I found that about 90% of most sellers that if you email them before you bid and ask them if they would take a money order they have said yes.

Dave


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And I would be one of those 90%. I used to hate dealing with money orders, but now that ebay is trying to tell me I have to refuse peoples money, Im all too happy to take them.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Ebay fees.. and treasure hunting...*

I use ebay quite a bit and paypal is right there to collect my cash and their share..

It absolutely kills me when I list something (listing fee), sell it (sellers fee), then get paid (paypal fee)... Its like triple taxation...

But the truth is, and someone nailed it earlier, that even though we have nice stuff for sale, how do you find buyers? Ebay is the quickest and easiest way to get the most people looking at your stuff. 

I think I paid in the $800 range when all fees were considered while selling a collection I bought. The question is, while listing the 500+ auctions did I make an extra $1.50 per auction because that many more people saw and bid on my stuff? I would guess yes. 

I always try to offer stuff I'm getting rid of to the members here, but there are only so many people that are looking to buy here. So it's off to ebay. Sometimes I sell stuff for twice what I asked here, and other times about the same..

But.. you know you like searching the 'bay for the "treasure".. LOL

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Omega said:


> Randy,
> 
> I found that about 90% of most sellers that if you email them before you bid and ask them if they would take a money order they have said yes.
> 
> Dave


Here's a dumb question. Would I ask them through Ebay's system? Wouldn't Ebay find out and pull them as a seller? Randy.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great info!!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hey a/fx nut, i am also one of the 90% if you ask me through ebay, i will just send my name and address and not say anything else, that way if asked by ebay if i said yes i take money orders i can deny it all the way. that way its up to the buyer to decide if they are sending a m.o. or not.

just my 2 cents worth,
Richard
(wheelz63)


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

My understanding of current eBay policy is that you are allowed to accept money orders if you are asked by the buyer, but, you can't advertise in the listing that you will accept money orders. Questions are asked through the eBay system. I had a buyer ask me a couple of weeks ago if I would accept a Western Union money order. I responded that I wouldn't accept Western Union, but would accept a USPS money order. I posted the question and response on the listing while it was still active, and had no problem. It's tough to find a direct explanation from eBay on their policy, but if you go to the community answer center, you'll find a lot of people asking the same question about money orders, and getting the answer the way I understand it above.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I sell all of the time by MO and have yet to have a problem - but bidders do have to ask. I just don't make it public in the listing and I think that is okay by eBay.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Why does ebay care how you get paid, as long as they get paid?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

hefer said:


> Why does ebay care how you get paid, as long as they get paid?


Because they are missing out on 1/3 of there trifecta of cash cow status,ebay OWNS paypal,get it??


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Okay, I understand it now.

All of you that have posted saying you sell on Ebay and take Money Orders or Bank / Cashier Checks, I'd like to have your Ebay name so I can look up your Auctions. Maybe you'll have something I'm interested in. I can put you in my favorite sellers page.

Thanks, Randy.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Although all good deals, I think the #4 was definitely the pick of the litter!!
> You haven't eBayed that #29 Chevelle yet have you?
> 
> Here's some stuff I got a decent deal on recently...
> ...



PM sent on that #29 Chevelle


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the Ebay seller ID guys.

Randy.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Howdy! I didn't want to start a new thread re: ebay so here comes some "positive feedback". Yes, they did have a search failure Saturday night. But, I just found out that my fees were reduced for auctions that ended that night. Sure, I might have got more bids but by then, probably only watchers were bidding anyway. Also, I sold all 101 listings. Only a couple of small buyer problems so far. One guy accidentally paid with a closed account, twice. And another guy has his pay pal tied up and has to send a money order. As of now, I'm only waiting for two other guys to pay up. Not bad, I think. I just hope that everybody gets their stuff in good shape and is happy!


----------

